# Hope I didn't make a mistake, lol.



## fastgast (Dec 7, 2015)

After being what is referred to a "production turner" for 6 years we moved to a smaller home and unfortunitely a much smaller shop 10 x 10. Seeing how I'm not doing 12 pens a day no more I decided to downsize equipment. Couldn't help but send a couple shots to get some opinions as far as layout etc. is concerned. Keep the Jet and big buffer in case the program don't work out. Any suggest or comments are appreciated. Don't know to I'll react to a variable speed lathe, I'm used to one speed-fast, lol.


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 7, 2015)

Looks compact and very neat.
As long as you are happy with it........go for it.
And be sure to enter some of the Bash contests this comming Feb.


----------



## Notscottish (Dec 7, 2015)

I am glad to see that I am not the only one with "wall splatter" behind my lathe.


----------



## csr67 (Dec 8, 2015)

Looks good to me and it's set up very similar to my small shop with the lathe and buffer side by side.  I too have that big HF disc sander and it's a powerful beast!  I once ran it without the DC hooked up and it quickly pumped out a shop full of fine dust.  Can't imagine how you run that without some dust collection?


----------



## ladycop322 (Dec 8, 2015)

I went from one speed to variable and I love it!  You will forget about using the one speed after getting used to the VS....   looks great!


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice! You should be fine as long as you don't add a metal lathe. DAMHIKT:redface:


----------



## low_48 (Dec 8, 2015)

I guess if you intend to never turn anything bigger than a pen, that lathe will work. Any Grizzly lathe would be my last choice. That tailstock knob is not going to be fun for drilling blanks!


----------



## jsolie (Dec 8, 2015)

Only suggestions I'd have might be to bolt the lathe down so it won't try to walk off the shelf mid-pen.

Are you still in Pahrump?  My dad's lived there since the early 1990's.


----------



## fastgast (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback, got the dust collecting system hooked up, used 1 1/2 pvc with ball valves can"t wait to fire off a pen. Did run some tests however and DC worked great, turn a blank down after, it definitely isn't as solid as my Jet but you were right about the Variable speed it's rather cool. Just waiting on the 9" band saw, it's stuck in a snow bank somewhere,lol. Have a Merry Christmas and thanks for the input


----------



## MillerTurnings (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't like the buffing wheel so close to the lathe, might pick up particles in the cloth wheels and scratch. Unless you cover it while turning......just a thought.


----------



## fastgast (Dec 9, 2015)

Great point Jeff. I'll have to try fiquire out something for that problem, Thanks again.


----------



## DigBaddy72 (Dec 9, 2015)

I use the same lathe and the same pen press!  Be careful with the locking nut on the tailstock spindle.  I sheared mine (too much torque) and ended up buying a replacement tailstock.


----------



## fastgast (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks again for the tips, well taken, made a wall mount for the buffer and it is away from dirt producing equipment. Received the 9" skil bandsaw and took the time to tune it up and cut a ribbon off a blank, not as scary as the 10" table saw,lol. Will finish the dust collecting system today so should be ready to turn a few. Good thing I didn't do this during the busy time of the year,lol.


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 10, 2015)

New pictures needed.

I love to see how other people have things set up.  Gives me ideas for changes I like to try.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 10, 2015)

MillerTurnings said:


> I don't like the buffing wheel so close to the lathe, might pick up particles in the cloth wheels and scratch. Unless you cover it while turning......just a thought.



I agree with Jeff, you need a dirty area (turning,etc) and a clean area (polishing and building the finished pen). I have a small workshop but still lose things! lol :redface::biggrin:


----------



## fastgast (Dec 11, 2015)

Again, thanks for the tips. Michelle, you were 100% right about variable speed, can't believe I turned for 7 years without it. Got the buffer moved and that was an excellent suggestion. Sent some pictures of my Red Neck DC system, however primitive it did a surprisingly good job. I broken my lathe hood so I jury rigged a tee and was only 50% effective, drill press was 100%, Disc sander and Praxxon saw was 100%. Bandsaw, the factory port wasn't that good. Thought I'd send the pics if anybody else is on a budget for DC system.


----------



## fastgast (Dec 11, 2015)

*Old timers.....*

sorry forgot the pics..


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 12, 2015)

I like this. Everything's so neat. Can you come to Indy and, fix my shed like this? Especially the vacuum system!


----------



## EN Pens (Dec 12, 2015)

No pen press?


----------



## fastgast (Dec 12, 2015)

*Should have seen it before, lol*

Chuck before the downsize of equipment I vacuumed up 3 5 gals of dust and wood, so I thought I'd better do something, even if it is wrong it's better than nothing. So far actually quite pleased. Would love to come to Ind. But better be summer, homie don't do cold, born & raised in Northern Mn. Don't do cold anymore, lol.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 12, 2015)

fastgast said:


> Chuck before the downsize of equipment I vacuumed up 3 5 gals of dust and wood, so I thought I'd better do something, even if it is wrong it's better than nothing. So far actually quite pleased. Would love to come to Ind. But better be summer, homie don't do cold, born & raised in Northern Mn. Don't do cold anymore, lol.


 I hear you. It's supposed to reach record temps today. 60's I'll take it :wink: It's been quite warm here for a long time. But, I'm sure we'll pay for it soon enough.


----------



## fastgast (Dec 18, 2015)

Just a note, 1 1/2" pvc with std 90 elbows don't work on the lathe turning acrylics, ribbons plug up..... Everybody have a Merry Christmas!!


----------

